# CHRIS KNOTT MULTI-CAR INSURANCE and Karcher prize



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*CHRIS KNOTT MULTI-CAR INSURANCE and Karcher prize*

*Chris Knott multi-car offer*
If you're an existing Chris Knott client you can benefit from our multi-car offer that gives you an extra £20 OFF the best quote we can find for the 2nd and subsequent cars in your household. We'll search the market for you and negotiate the best deal and then we'll apply the extra discount.

To find out just how much you could save with Chris Knott Insurance please call *0800 917 2274* or 01424 200477 for your free, no-obligation quote.

And there's good news for anyone asking us to quote for their car insurance in September (multi-car or not)...

*WIN a Karcher Pressure Washer*
With Summer all but over we thought we'd keep the sunny feeling alive a bit longer by offering a prize draw. To qualify, all you need to do is ask us to quote for a car we don't already insure (can be any car in your household).

September's prize is a Karcher Pressure Washer and there'll be a separate prize each month to the end of the year.

So, £20 OFF our multi-car cover AND the chance to win a well known brand pressure washer whenever you ask us to quote - what are you waiting for?

*HOW TO ENTER*
Simply call us on *0800 917 2274* or 01424 200477 and find out just how affordable Chris Knott Car Insurance is. Remember to mention this forum and we'll automatically enter you for the draw.

We've got the best rates that we've had for a long time. Add in this multi-car offer and the prize draw and we really should be your best option.

News of October, November and December prizes will follow in subsequent months.

Kind regards,
Nick

**************************
NEW TESTIMONIALS

_"Insurance time again...used Chris Knott, all mods declared cheaper than best quote on two well know car insurance comparison websites....breakdown cover chucked in too."_ *jamesy12345, Volvo Performance Club UK*

_"@ChrisKnottIns happy to say I've gone with yourselves as you were the cheapest and by far the best company to speak to. I've called all four insurance providers on this forum and they couldn't get anywhere near your quote. I have to say Kathy was a joy to speak to."_ *P40ULW, Audi-Sport.net*

_"Just changed to you guys. Beat my renewal quote by quite a bit, my old insurer did promise to match it but I decided to make the swap anyway due to really good customer service over the phone. Didn't feel pressured to make the decision and answered my questions well."_ *Koni, MR2 Owners Club*

**************************


----------

